# Frog eggs in Nepenthes pitcher



## Johnvdw (Nov 12, 2019)

Dear all,

I hope you can help me with the following:
A few years ago I climbed Mr Trusmadi, the second highest mountain on Borneo. During my descend I spotted a clutch of developing eggs in an intact pitcher of Nepenthes tentaculata (altitude probably > 2000 m ASL). Has anybody perhaps a clue from what frog species these eggs are? The diameter of the eggs is ca 4mm.
Since the larvae seem to develop fully in the eggs, my guess is that they are from a Philautus. 










Thanks,
John


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I hope you find your answer soon! 
Feel free to post the other amazing pictures your shared on the DN-website aswell!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

maybe these guys









https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...-world-of-borneos-carnivorous-pitcher-plants/

also I found this:
http://www.neppy.ru/sites/default/files/v13_4.pdf


> It is also notable that frog eggs were observed in the pitchers of N. tentaculata plants grow-ing low to the ground at about 2,500 m asl. As no adult frogs were observed, and there is no survey of anurans on Mt. Trus Madi higher than 1,500 m asl, it is difficult to guess the frog species.
> 
> Personal communication with Mr Kueh Boon-Hee as well as Kueh (2004) suggest that the frogs may belong to the genus Philautus (bush frogs) or Pelophryne (dwarf toads). These genera are known to exist as high as 3,000 m asl, so it is possible that they might be found at 2,500 m asl on Mt. Trus Madi. In addition, Philautus bunitus is found at lower altitudes on the mountain, so this or a related species that also lives at higher altitudes may be responsible for the eggs. Furthermore, Philautus and Pelophryne tadpoles are non-feeding and subsist entirely on yolk, making it possible for them to survive in any water source, including the standing water in Nepenthes pitchers (Kueh, pers. comm.). Frogs at high altitudes may lay eggs in pitcher plants because there are few other natural water sources available (Kueh, pers. comm.).


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

hypostatic said:


> maybe these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I posted the exact same picture in the Dutch forum...  This toad is a Pelophryne sp. possible P. misera according to Johanovic.


----------



## Johnvdw (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion! 
Several Pelophryne sp, including P. misera, are associated with Nepenthes picthers. Not much seem to be known about their reproduction, However according the Frogs of Borneo website, "_The only clutch ever found (of P, misea) was layed into a small water-filled terrestrial depression and comprised 10 large eggs (2.8 mm). Tadpoles hatched after 16 days and metamorphosed after 44 days. Development is endotrophic (tadpoles thriving from internalized egg yolk)."_

According to me (though I might be wrong) limb development is visiible in the eggs I photographed. That would implicate direct development in stead of endothrophyc development and exclude P. misera.


----------



## Johnvdw (Nov 12, 2019)

Next to Philautus and Pelophryne another genus of frog is known from this area and altitude: Alcalus (formely known as Ingerana). At least one species, Alcalus rajae, has been found next to Nepenthes. 
But from what I have found on internet nothing is known about their reproduction... Or have their been recent discoveries on their mode of reproduction?


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Johnvdw said:


> Next to Philautus and Pelophryne another genus of frog is known from this area and altitude: Alcalus (formely known as Ingerana). At least one species, Alcalus rajae, has been found next to Nepenthes.
> But from what I have found on internet nothing is known about their reproduction... Or have their been recent discoveries on their mode of reproduction?


Actually these frogs likely develop directly as they are part of the Ceratobatrachidae family. So they might be a very good candidate for the eggs you found.


----------

